# Philadelphia, Pa



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Feb 22, 2008)

I am a student at the University of the Arts

anybody else here from that area


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 22, 2008)

What? The Arts?
I went to Art College - but therapy helped me get over it :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2008)

I live in Riverton, NJ
Right over Tacony palmyra bridge


----------



## DaveJ1983 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm over in Harrisburg, not real close, but not to far away in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## WayneS (Feb 24, 2008)

Northern Delaware here.  About 30 minutes south of Philly.  Unfortunately, I'm driving my kid nuts..she's too young to leave home alone and I keep dragging her out to take some pics of the woods, or streams, or wildlife..or just something interesting.  I'm also a complete noob at shooting photos..but learning quickly!


----------



## Igor39 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in Ardmore, PA, about 15 minutes outside of Center City by train and car. I'm actually thinking about applying to UArts, hows the photography program there. Also I would be down for a meet-up if you guys are up for it.


----------



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Feb 28, 2008)

alright, if anybody wants to meet up I can make arrangements also.  I am portrait photographer as well as a model.


----------



## gsga (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm def down with this. i'm up in allentown/center valley pa... 40min north of philly. i've been wanting to hit up some philly spots.

check my flickr, just shot some of the inside of the Rotunda church (U of Penn/west philly)!


----------

